# First batches of soaps



## Hendejm (Nov 23, 2018)

I’ve completed my first few batches of soaps and thought I would share. I’m pretty happy with the results. I’d appreciate any feedback.

I’m just playing around with labels so pay not attention to the content/wording.


----------



## lsg (Nov 23, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## Vera D (Nov 23, 2018)

Wow they look great.


----------



## Lye-h20-oil (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh wow! I'm impressed that these are your first batches! Bravo!! Nice, nice , nice!


----------



## Hendejm (Nov 23, 2018)

Lye-h20-oil said:


> Oh wow! I'm impressed that these are your first batches! Bravo!! Nice, nice , nice!


Thanks!  I’ve watch ALOT of videos and read  TONS on this website. I want to keep getting better so I keep reading and watching!



Vera D said:


> Wow they look great.


Thank you!!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 23, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## ibct1969 (Nov 23, 2018)

Love them.  You're talented!


----------



## Hendejm (Nov 23, 2018)

ibct1969 said:


> Love them.  You're talented!


Lol...thanks!  Not so much talented as lucky right now. Talent would indicate my ability to repeat and get same/similar results. I do not possess that skill yet!


----------



## threewildoils (Nov 23, 2018)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Relle (Nov 23, 2018)

Great first soaps .


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 24, 2018)

It's a shame that the White Birch name is taken, because your labelling (I know you aren't posting for input) is also beautiful!

How long are you going to wait before you try out your new soaps?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Hendejm (Nov 26, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> It's a shame that the White Birch name is taken, because your labelling (I know you aren't posting for input) is also beautiful!
> 
> How long are you going to wait before you try out your new soaps?


Thanks for the input!  I wasn’t aware that the name was already taken. I’ve seen “White Birch Hill” soaps and another White birch that is unavailable on Amazon and I did find a company call White Birch Soap Shop but their website is inactive.

I’ve tried my soaps and they feel great!!  But since posting I’ve had one batch seize on me in a big way!  Haha!!  I knew it was only a matter of time. It was inferior Vanilla fragrance. I knew better but thought I could work quickly.....rookie mistake. It was a disaster. But it taught me a lesson....reputable fragrance sources, soap at cooler temps when dealing with fussy ingredients, and have a backup plan. The finished product brings new meaning to the word “rustic”. It look more like molded throw-up!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 26, 2018)

Ooooh! I saw their facebook page, but didn't pay a great deal of attention to dates (just saw they were a few states up from you).
Nice!

(Rustic! )


----------



## Hendejm (Nov 26, 2018)

SaltedFig said:


> Ooooh! I saw their facebook page, but didn't pay a great deal of attention to dates (just saw they were a few states up from you).
> Nice!
> 
> (Rustic! )


I saw that FB page too but it looked pretty much deserted. I’m using the name as a nod to my home state of NH whose state tree is the White Birch. I may need to rethink the name though as I don’t want to step on any toes of others that may have claim to the name 

Thanks!


----------



## Morgan Ipsale (Dec 16, 2018)

Your soaps are beautiful & I love your labels!! Where did you get the labels from? How do you make them??


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 16, 2018)

Morgan Ipsale said:


> Your soaps are beautiful & I love your labels!! Where did you get the labels from? How do you make them??


Thank you!!  I designed and printed labels myself. Soaps are wrapped in deli paper and then the cigar band label over that. Plain paper and laser printer


----------



## Morgan Ipsale (Dec 16, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!!  I designed and printed labels myself. Soaps are wrapped in deli paper and then the cigar band label over that. Plain paper and laser printer



Is the deli paper so the regular paper doesn't absorb oils from the soap?


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 16, 2018)

Morgan Ipsale said:


> Is the deli paper so the regular paper doesn't absorb oils from the soap?



Iv read somewhere that is what is advised when using that kind of packaging to avoid the cigar label absorbing water. I wrap mine in wax paper to store them away and label round it when i get to that point.

Wow your soaps are absolutly beautiful i think your being modest saying your not talented for making those. Iv been making soaps since august and am still learning but even my best batch wasnt as good as yours. You clearly have a talent producing your first soaps like that. Mistakes happen thats how we learn what not to do


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> Iv read somewhere that is what is advised when using that kind of packaging to avoid the cigar label absorbing water. I wrap mine in wax paper to store them away and label round it when i get to that point.
> 
> Wow your soaps are absolutly beautiful i think your being modest saying your not talented for making those. Iv been making soaps since august and am still learning but even my best batch wasnt as good as yours. You clearly have a talent producing your first soaps like that. Mistakes happen thats how we learn what not to do



Using just a cigar band is very common with soap makers who sell. Minimal packaging and simple to wrap.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 16, 2018)

Morgan Ipsale said:


> Is the deli paper so the regular paper doesn't absorb oils from the soap?


Yes. It’s wax coated deli papers. I use these:

Logan Wrap interfolded Deli Wrap Cera paper 500 sheets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0090RNE3E/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The midget size works great because you don’t have to cut them. They are perfect for most square/ rectangle soaps. The cigars band seals the edge and seams...only one piece of tape/glue dot on the cigar band seam. 

Total cost for packaging/ labeling is under 10 cents if you use high yield color laser. That doesn’t include labor. It takes me about 10 mins to wrap 14 soaps (size of my mold). I do it while watching tv so I don’t factor that in. And I enjoy wrapping soaps....very therapeutic!



Chris_S said:


> Wow your soaps are absolutly beautiful i think your being modest saying your not talented for making those. Iv been making soaps since august and am still learning but even my best batch wasnt as good as yours. You clearly have a talent producing your first soaps like that. Mistakes happen thats how we learn what not to do


Haha!  Thanks so much. I’m still learning lots. Maybe one day I’ll post pictures of the epic fails that I’ve had. It’s very humbling to look in the box of discards and see all the $$ sitting in there...mostly due to me taking giant steps when I should have been taking baby ones!


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2018)

Grate up your failures for confetti soap. No loss that way! The soaps you posted are beautiful and I also use the same type of sandwich wrap you use, but not for wrapping soap, since I shrink wrap. After wrapping soaps and selling for a year or so I became very tired of wrapping soap.   You are correct the sandwich wrap works well for wrapping and gives a natural look


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 16, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Using just a cigar band is very common with soap makers who sell. Minimal packaging and simple to wrap.



Apparently what iv reads wrong then. Seems to be alot of misinformation on the internet about soaping in general. i know iv seen lots like that with just the cigar bad but didnt know if people just did them like that for shows kinda like a short term packaging


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 16, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> Apparently what iv reads wrong then. Seems to be alot of misinformation on the internet about soaping in general. i know iv seen lots like that with just the cigar bad but didnt know if people just did them like that for shows kinda like a short term packaging


I’ve read that too on the internet but didn’t believe it  I’ve also read that shrink wrap isn’t good either but I don’t believe that waiter...unless you are wrapping before fully cured.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 16, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> I’ve read that too on the internet but didn’t believe it  I’ve also read that shrink wrap isn’t good either but I don’t believe that waiter...unless you are wrapping before fully cured.



Until shunts comments i had no reason to not believe it. i mean it would make sense that it might get some sort of absorbtion going on. But shunt has never steered me wrong so i trust her word over a random site i do however like wrapping my soaps in wax paper because they are just for gifts at the moment and keeps them from mingling with different scents. if stored in the same box thats what i do with my candles and melts because they do mingle if they are stored with weaker scents so id prefer to avoid that happening to my soaps


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2018)

Chris_S said:


> Until shunts comments i had no reason to not believe it. i mean it would make sense that it might get some sort of absorbtion going on. But shunt has never steered me wrong so i trust her word over a random site i do however like wrapping my soaps in wax paper because they are just for gifts at the moment and keeps them from mingling with different scents. if stored in the same box thats what i do with my candles and melts because they do mingle if they are stored with weaker scents so id prefer to avoid that happening to my soaps



Thanks.  I try not to mislead anyone.  Generally speak from experience. [emoji3]


----------



## Dawni (Dec 16, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> It’s very humbling to look in the box of discards and see all the $$ sitting in there...mostly due to me taking giant steps when I should have been taking baby ones!


I think a lot of use newbies are guilty of that.. Good thing I haven't made a very big fail that could not be fixed by rebatch, bar one. Pun intended. I tried to rebatch powdered soap into CP, grated soap in the slow cooker, more grated soap in the microwave.. might become an expert on that if I keep it going hahaha

Thanks for the tips on wrapping! I've not done any yet coz they're all still curing but I planned on giving away some to family this Christmas coz I need the shelf space for more soap haha


----------



## jangmb (Dec 17, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> I’ve completed my first few batches of soaps and thought I would share. I’m pretty happy with the results. I’d appreciate any feedback.
> 
> I’m just playing around with labels so pay not attention to the content/wording.
> 
> ...


congrats on great looking soaps and labels.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

jangmb said:


> congrats on great looking soaps and labels.


Thank you!!  20+ loaves later and close to 280 bars of soap    I think I’m hooked!


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

Dawni said:


> I've not done any yet coz they're all still curing but I planned on giving away some to family this Christmas coz I need the shelf space for more soap haha


I found these cool wood boxes from ikea. They stack and have handles and let the soap breath. And best part - $6. After 4 week cure I’ve been putting in those for final weeks/months of cure time. That frees up my shelves for more soap! 
https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/10292357/


----------



## For-U (Dec 17, 2018)

Here are my first batch of soaps. I named them Honey grapefruit Citrus. I used a honey mp base. I also stirred in lemon and orange eos, and grapefruit fo. everyone seems to love them






 .


----------



## WeiserID (Dec 17, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> Lol...thanks!  Not so much talented as lucky right now. Talent would indicate my ability to repeat and get same/similar results. I do not possess that skill yet!


If a name is 'taken' how does one go about finding out that it is, and how does one go about 'taking' a name?


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

WeiserID said:


> If a name is 'taken' how does one go about finding out that it is, and how does one go about 'taking' a name?


Not sure I understand the question?  If it is reference to what I’ve named my soaps - I did an internet search several times....not sure what else to do unless it’s registered as a business in a particular city/state. In that case - search the city or state website for business names...an exhaustive process to be sure


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 17, 2018)

Since I do outdoor markets I do not use cigar band, which are popular, because as the soap continues to shrink the bands can fall off and they get pretty beat up. I use 2x4 labels which I put inside the shrink wrap. That way my labels do not get beat up and I can hit the soaps with a heat gun to tighten up the wrap. Sorry to all of you that do not approve of shrink wrap.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Sorry to all of you that do not approve of shrink wrap.


I say do whatever works best for you!  I only gift soaps ( or hope to soon) so durability isn’t much of a concern. I would think shrink wrap would protect them much better than what I’m doing.


----------



## Bonta83 (Dec 17, 2018)

Great job! Loved the labels. Gotta learn how to make them.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 17, 2018)

Bonta83 said:


> Great job! Loved the labels. Gotta learn how to make them.


Thank you!!  I had a prior life as a photographer so I am pretty versed in Photoshop so that’s easy for me. I tried in Microsoft word and it was too much work and troublesome to get margins right/spacing/etc...I gave up and went back to photoshop!


----------



## WeiserID (Dec 18, 2018)

Hendejm said:


> Not sure I understand the question?  If it is reference to what I’ve named my soaps - I did an internet search several times....not sure what else to do unless it’s registered as a business in a particular city/state. In that case - search the city or state website for business names...an exhaustive process to be sure


 It seemed to me that your name was fairly generic and would be hard to 'own'. I was wondering if people actually owned soap names. Trademarks are inexpensive, if local; but get spendy if they are in many places. Sometimes an industry has it's own practices: for instance, I hybridize iris and there is an iris registry. Since I am new to this, I was wondering how people went about naming soaps and, of course, how not to ruffle features. Your soaps really are special. And I also love the packaging.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 18, 2018)

WeiserID said:


> It seemed to me that your name was fairly generic and would be hard to 'own'. I was wondering if people actually owned soap names. Trademarks are inexpensive, if local; but get spendy if they are in many places. Sometimes an industry has it's own practices: for instance, I hybridize iris and there is an iris registry. Since I am new to this, I was wondering how people went about naming soaps and, of course, how not to ruffle features. Your soaps really are special. And I also love the packaging.


Thanks for the compliment!  I agree that names are hard to “own” in this hobby/craft/biz....at least from my limited experience. I picked a name that was part of my history and meant something to me. Since I am only giving to friends, family, and my Airbnb guests....I should be ok


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 22, 2018)

Beautiful soaps! Also love the labels


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 22, 2018)

@Hendejm Amazing!  My soaps still don't look that good after a few months!  LOL   What are the speckles throughout the soaps?  One looked like poppy seeds?


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 22, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @Hendejm Amazing!  My soaps still don't look that good after a few months!  LOL   What are the speckles throughout the soaps?  One looked like poppy seeds?


Thank you!  It’s coffee grounds.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 22, 2018)

WeiserID said:


> It seemed to me that your name was fairly generic and would be hard to 'own'. I was wondering if people actually owned soap names. Trademarks are inexpensive, if local; but get spendy if they are in many places. Sometimes an industry has it's own practices: for instance, I hybridize iris and there is an iris registry. Since I am new to this, I was wondering how people went about naming soaps and, of course, how not to ruffle features. Your soaps really are special. And I also love the packaging.



To get my name (Mission Meadows Soapery), I had to go through our provincial government for a name search. Once it came back as approved, I had to register my business name. Now, no one else can use it as I'm registered.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 26, 2018)

@Hendejm  So, okay, coffee grounds...  So today, I made my usual quad latte (thank the husband for buying me that expensive Breville last year!) and put the softened-by-water ground in a paper bowl to dry.  Since I wanted to make my favorite coffee soap today, I put the grounds in the microwave to dry them (didn't want to put wet grounds that could possibly bleed color or promote DOS into lovely soap) and they exploded quite soonly in said microwave!  lol
After cleaning up the mess - which was easier said than done - I thought I'd ask you how you dry your grounds!  

I'm pretty sure I'm not making soap today!   lol


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 26, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> After cleaning up the mess - which was easier said than done - I thought I'd ask you how you dry your grounds!


Oh no!!!  Hopefully it wasn’t too bad of a mess!  I dry them in the oven - turning and shaking several times. Just when I think they are done- I leave them for 15more minutes. ( total about 1 hr or so at 200F). I also make sure to use the finest grind possible so they aren’t too abrasive. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 26, 2018)

Adding - a little goes a long way. About 1/2 tbls per pound.  I learned the hard way! I though if a little is good then a lot must be really good - NOT.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 26, 2018)

I use freshly ground coffee, very finely ground. And yes, a little goes a long way!


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 26, 2018)

@Hendejm  - Nahhh - It wasn't bad at all...  Just funny, really!

@Misschief  - so I thought that used grounds would be just a tad softer.  Does freshly ground add to the scent?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 26, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @Hendejm  - Nahhh - It wasn't bad at all...  Just funny, really!
> 
> @Misschief  - so I thought that used grounds would be just a tad softer.  Does freshly ground add to the scent?


Can't say that I've noticed in the one soap that has coffee grounds. That said, it's quite strongly scented with an orange and spice blend so I'm not surprised I can't smell any coffee in it.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 26, 2018)

I don’t smell any coffee in any of my soaps that have them. My gardener soap is unscented and has coffee grounds and it doesn’t smell like anything.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 26, 2018)

I always use used coffee grounds that are still somewhat wet. They have never bled color although at times they can get a halo around them but never had DOS from the wet grounds.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 27, 2018)

All forms of coffee add something different. Try all these in both the batter and water in different batches:
Instant coffee
Dried used coffee grounds
Wet used coffee grounds
unused coffee grounds

I’ve never had DOS in a coffee soap.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the coffee/soap education!  You ALL are sooo helpful and I am ever so grateful!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 27, 2018)

penelopejane said:


> I’ve never had DOS in a coffee soap.



Likewise, and my soap with coffee in it is the soap I've been making almost since the first day I started to seriously make soap. I always have some laying around.


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay, so I made these with damp used grounds.  I'm assuming this log has a halo (or several, actually)?


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks good. Hard to tell...but it looked like it gelled completely. What’s that brown lump? Grounds that didn’t blend?


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 29, 2018)

@Hendejm  Spot on!  The FO I use causes my soap to thicken quickly and I have to work fast, so I didn't get everything blended exactly perfectly.  Okay, since I've made this for me.  I might try using my mortar and pestle to break up clumps or just wait until it's perfectly dry next time...
Yes, I got full gel.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 29, 2018)

That’s great!  I am going to use your issue of clumping to justify why I use dried grounds   I didn’t have reason...now I do!


----------



## Deborah Long (Dec 29, 2018)

@Hendejm Right?  Blame me, the hubby does!  LOL


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 29, 2018)

Deborah Long said:


> @Hendejm Right?  Blame me, the hubby does!  LOL


Hahah!  I know that feeling!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2019)

They all look very pretty but I must say I am in love with the 1st one.


----------



## newlife (Jan 8, 2019)

Love your soap band and in particular, the font used for your name! Very classy! While I’ve been making soap for a few years, labels and packaging is the drudgery in my process. I am currently wrapping in paper and adding cigar band which I create myself. I am sure I will change it up again. Not happy with the soap bands.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 8, 2019)




----------

